# Vertical cabinet smoker build & modification



## Jprince67 (Feb 26, 2021)

So here is the smoker I built 3 years ago. I was fed up with my "BBQ Grill" that i added a fire box to, and decided to build this to handle any weather conditions. It is 2" square tube, 14 ga steel, insulated, 5 racks, can fit 10 full rib racks, 2' X 2'and stands 4 1/2' tall on casters. Ive been using it with no problems, and very happy with the end result.


----------



## Jprince67 (Feb 26, 2021)

Here is the Grill Island built last year


----------



## Jprince67 (Feb 26, 2021)

And on to this months modification
	

		
			
		

		
	



































The chimney is still under construction


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 26, 2021)

very nice


----------



## campfirestu (Feb 26, 2021)

That is an awesome quality build


----------



## 16again (Feb 27, 2021)

WOW!!! Mad skills! Work of art.
Jealous, wish I had the ability to do something like that.


----------



## campfirestu (Feb 27, 2021)

Gotta love the toggle clamps to hold the doors closed! the insulation is great for maintaining a more consistent temp. The design is worth studying for shure.


----------



## campfirestu (Feb 27, 2021)

is there a view of the firebox and water pan or no water pan?


----------



## Jprince67 (Feb 27, 2021)

I use a large CI pan for the water, I like that I can control flare ups by catching any grease. The fire box is a minion style, uses lump coal with chunks.


----------



## Jprince67 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## campfirestu (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the pics looks great


----------



## Jprince67 (Feb 27, 2021)

Chimney in place


----------



## Jprince67 (Feb 28, 2021)

We are back in business today


----------



## catalystgilles (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow! That is an awesome setup. I'm hoping to build something similar after I get my trailer build sold. Looking for a very easy to operate system that holds steady on overnight smokes. How much charcoal do you use a longer smoke?


----------



## Jprince67 (Mar 2, 2021)

catalystgilles said:


> Wow! That is an awesome setup. I'm hoping to build something similar after I get my trailer build sold. Looking for a very easy to operate system that holds steady on overnight smokes. How much charcoal do you use a longer smoke?


It doesn’t use much, 1/2 a bag plus chunks to complete a brisket in 8-10 hours. I only fill it a third full of charcoal, when the cook is done, by closing of the vents, I have leftover charcoal for next time.


----------



## catalystgilles (Mar 2, 2021)

That sounds perfect. Guess it's time to start drawing up my next set of plans.


----------



## catalystgilles (Mar 2, 2021)

One more question, how did you seal your doors? In some pictures it looks like you might have a gasket, but hard to tell.


----------



## Jprince67 (Mar 2, 2021)

No problem, yes there is a gasket, I use *1/2" x 1/8" Lavalock High Temp Nomex BBQ HT gasket smoker seal, self stick grey*
I just replaced it during this mod, not bad for a self adhesive gasket to make 3 years with abuse, grease and fire getting to it*.*


----------

